# shank



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This is what i call harvesting harvested by Philip Austin


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That is a lot of sticks.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now that is a lot of stick,


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Do they sell the shanks or are the for in house work?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I assume they sell the shanks in bulk to the retail trade , for stick making basically, maybe for hurdle making as well. But it seems that they coppice on a industrial scale.as they coppice quite a few acres at a time


----------

